# Wedg-cor? Sunward?



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

Morning guys.

Sorry I haven't visited in a long time, hope you guys are all doing well.

Anyone ever dealt with a company called Wedgcor or Sunward Consolidated out of Denver, Colorado?

They sell steel buildings.

Thank you very much,
Michael


----------



## healthyhomes (Mar 14, 2008)

I was approached several times by wedgcor. They were trying to make me a reseller. 

I did some research, and it seems their business practices are a little hoakey. I did not like the idea of having to pay about $200.00 just to receive one of there "information and application packages" to become a wedgcor dealer. They hire pushy telemarketers to call every contractor I know of in my area to buy these "information packages". 

This turned me off of the company. Thats all I know about wedgcor


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

healthyhomes,
Thank you for taking the time to reply.

Thanks for the information.

Best wishes,
Michael


----------



## gtmstang (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm in the process of trying to become a sunward dealer right now. $48.00 got my info packet and I'm reviewing it now. My branch of sunward is out of Walterboro, SC. I contacted other contractors for refferals on Sunward and they all were pretty much satisfied, but most said it took real dedication to sales to make money unless you are an erector or a big time GC. I'm looking now into the dealer investment which is $12,500. A big chunk of change for a little guy. Hope this helps.


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

gtmstang,

Yes, it helps.

Thank you very much,
Michael


----------



## GCS WichitaKS (Nov 12, 2019)

Responded to their advertising about building some metal buildings, first call seemed legit, second phone call they wanted me to invest $6000.00 in their company, waste of tiime!


----------

